# Game Thread: Bulls vs. Bobcats



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Matthew Gardener had a family member die.

Chris Watson filling in.

Game 3, so around 7 maybe?



> CHARLOTTE BOBCATS
> No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate Last Team/College
> 15 Alan Anderson G/F 6-6 220 10/16/1982 Michigan State
> 8 Bobby Brown G 6-2 175 9/23/1984 Cal State Fullerton
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The first game is blowing by, and will probably be done by around 3:25, so the 2nd game will start at 3:45 probably. So I'd say more around 5:30 actually.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to try to record this one. My only problem being that I may not be home for it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

dougthonus said:


> I'm going to try to record this one. My only problem being that I may not be home for it.


The other problem actually may be that the connection becomes so crappy that it is unwatchable. Hopefully they fixed that.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Second game started at 5:00 on the dot. Third should start at 7:00.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

You must be in the eastern time zone. So to avoid the confusion for those on Central, Bulls game should start about 6.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> You must be in the eastern time zone. So to avoid the confusion for those on Central, Bulls game should start about 6.


Sorry.  I was trying to figure out what Sloth was talking about. 6:00 CST. for the Bulls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The stream is LOADS better tonight, its actually smooth as can be.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Those guys are classic.

We need to hire them to work with Johnny "Red" Kerr.. hahaha.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Could someone provide a link when the game is about to begin. Hopefully I can catch a little bit.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Could someone provide a link when the game is about to begin. Hopefully I can catch a little bit.


http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/07sl_video.html


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, if someone could take this game for me (Doug was talking about doing it), I'd be most appreciative. I have to work during the game today. 

BTW, Doug, if you read this, I feel most fortunate that you have decided to join our board and to contribute so much to the Bulls community at large with your excellent, informative podcast.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yeah, if someone could take this game for me (Doug was talking about doing it), I'd be most appreciative. I have to work during the game today.
> 
> BTW, Doug, if you read this, I feel most fortunate that you have decided to join our board and to contribute so much to the Bulls community at large with your excellent, informative podcast.


I second your praise of Doug. I wrote to him through pm when I listened to bullsbeat #3. I also listened to #4. 

He is a good poster...great Bulls fan. With those two things going for him, he can't go wrong.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Game starts at 6:03


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

5:57 I guess. The shotclock time went down a bit?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I sent them an email with some nicknames, player comparisons, and the Ben Gordon rapping video. Maybe they show BG rapping during the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crap, I think they may not have been able to make it back up the stairs for our game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus starting, Adam Morrison looking at him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the hell, Tyrus can't spin out of a screen now?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

3 straight turnovers for the Bulls..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Andre Barrett should be barred from all Bulls play. Tyrus posting up, and he goes into him, bangs into him, travels, and turns it over.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This poor start reminds me a little of the Bulls poor starts last season with an early timeout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Wallace sighting?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That was an awesome offensive rebound and put back by Tyrus.

Andre Barret is crap.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabos seems to like the left side horn for his shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> That was an awesome offensive rebound and put back by Tyrus.
> 
> Andre Barret is crap.


Wasn't that Justin Cage...didn't Tyrus get thrown into the hoop there.

And we should trade Thabo for the rights to Scola.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the steal and pass on the break. Thabo scores.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus with one block now. One soul has been eaten.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus gets the loose ball on defense then runs the court for a nice bounce pass to Thabo for the lay in.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Wasn't that Justin Cage...didn't Tyrus get thrown into the hoop there.
> 
> And we should trade Thabo for the rights to Scola.


Really?

I thought it was Tyrus?

Just the way the mystery person got up in the air i thought it was Tyrus.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Morrison is crap.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Man. Tyrus bricked a wide open jumper from about 17 feet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We should trade Thabo. This guy is not an NBA caliber player imho. Trade him for Scola or try to swing something for Diaw while his value is high.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JamesOn Curry for Andre Crap


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> JamesOn Curry for Andre Crap


I want the Bulls to cut Andre NOW! He is terrible..

I think Thabo is still getting his legs under him, he has all the tools. He just needs to put his work in.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Aron Gray showing his hops, or lack of hops. But atleast he followed his missed shot and put it back in.

He is VERY slow...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I want the Bulls to cut Andre NOW! He is terrible..
> 
> I think Thabo is still getting his legs under him, he has all the tools. He just needs to put his work in.


Yeah, Barrett is a cancer on our summer league team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus threw up a wild shot off the glass, then caught the bounce back and dunked it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus just did a self alleyoop.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus bounces the ball off the glass to himself and slams it down with two hands..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus looks like he's the best player out there. Just a step faster, more athletic, more moves.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

strong move to the basket by TT. Fouled.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its disgusting how the scrubs are targeting Tyrus with cheapshots and hard fouls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is just too athletic for anyone else on the court. He jumps heigher and runs faster then people that are guarding him. He is still a terrible finisher around the basket when he can't dunk it... he still needs better body control in the air.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

god this game freezes and then stops completely


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabo is having a shocker..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry should have taken that shot. TT should have made that dunk, even though he was fouled.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just came in. What happened so far?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im warming up to JamesOn, not because of his BRILLIANT play in the summer league. But because of his tools that he has shown. He has quickness, decent dribbles and seems like a decent passer as well. Boot Andre now, and sign JamesOn up.


SUCHSWEETTHUNDER shoutout!! Nice one. They read an email by him.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow who was that hottie


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey look, such sweet thunder got a shout out! Hooray!


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

How do you guys even watch the game?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What did the commentators say about SST?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

T-Time said:


> How do you guys even watch the game?


It's very clear and smooth for me.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

These announcers are ruining everything. Just shut up about food and Anchorman and learn something about the sport you're watching.

I so want this gig. Someone help me make it happen.


----------



## JackFinn (Feb 28, 2007)

fantastic question, suchsweetthunder.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> What did the commentators say about SST?



They read out his question:

"Is there any truth to the rumor that Thabo Sefolosha is getting jumpshooting coaching from Olden Polynice this summer?"

I'm glad people are coming around on Thabo and realising that he's not very good.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Haha awesome SST


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus is a man out there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice block by TT.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus blocks the little man.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus with a smooth J at the top of the key!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus with a mean block then he comes back and hits a 16 ft. jumper.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus with a sweet jumper.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice jump shot from the left horn. Swish. Tyrus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have a celebrity! Such Sweet Thunder!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats their email?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus = Magic Johnson.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Someone tell me that Tyrus can't dribble. Please. It's always fun.

The jumper, the rebound, the behind the back and coast to coast running the break.

Good times.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Actually get to watch this one, turning it on right now... are we home or away?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is just head and shoulders above anyone in the gym atheltically wise. 

JamesOn has shown me that he deserves a chance on this team. Thabo's play has been very underwhelming. And Gray is exactly what we expected, a white big man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fisher with the block.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sham said:


> They read out his question:
> 
> "Is there any truth to the rumor that Thabo Sefolosha is getting jumpshooting coaching from Olden Polynice this summer?"
> 
> I'm glad people are coming around on Thabo and realising that he's not very good.


I haven't given up yet. He just needs to work on his balance. I think it will come.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So, is Tyrus that big guard we're looking for? He has more point guard and shooting guard skills than Thabo. 

PG-Tyrus Thomas
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Kirk Hinrich
PF-Luol Deng
C- Ben Wallace

We get to play two scoring guards, and Tyrus guards in the paint on defense.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Tyrus is just the best player out there. By a very long way.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> Actually get to watch this one, turning it on right now... are we home or away?


Every game is away for us. Its in Orlando. But if your asking which shirt we're wearing its the white jerseys.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Well im done, I'm never going to be able to watch more than 2 seconds of a summer league game so Im just wasting my time.. God knows why they don't show these games on CSN.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Heh.

"When he was 10, I used to pound on him".

"Him and his friend Steve, I would pound on them 1 on 2".

Good times.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Who shot that air ball on the 3? I could do better than that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They need to put Tyrus back in. This game is unwatchable without him.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Then there was silence, once Tyrus goes to the bench.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

can somebody tell me how to make it so I can watch a game? Without it buffering or stopping?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Who shot that air ball on the 3? I could do better than that.


That's kinda how I feel about the commentary.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

There is a reason why the guys arn't talking much basketball. Its because its summer league. Basketball is terrible in summer league..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

"So...do you guys know you have gone five minutes without announcing a play?"

"Oh yeah, thats standard procedure"


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sham said:


> That's kinda how I feel about the commentary.


Your expecting a little too much. Its summer league.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> There is a reason why the guys arn't talking much basketball. Its because its summer league. Basketball is terrible in summer league..



Maybe they should provide some interesting filler, then.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

T-Time said:


> can somebody tell me how to make it so I can watch a game? Without it buffering or stopping?


Try opening this in Windows Media Player (File --> Open URL)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by Thabo


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

They've got to stop making excuses Morrison. He is just crap.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sham said:


> That's kinda how I feel about the commentary.


Well...yeah. LOL We could do better than the announcers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Look at Gray run the floor.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sham said:


> Maybe they should provide some interesting filler, then.


Well if you've been talking for 4 hours nonstop i think its hard to be motivated about talking about 90% of the players that won't ever be playing in the league.

And they just answered your question... you can just turn the sound off. Hahaha..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lmao at whoever paul is for sending in that email.

i'm not even watching. just listening. it's hilarious.

it all comes down to the funnel.



morrison looks so over summer league.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Where is Doug? You should be the Bulls commentators for the Bulls summer league games.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The following story is true, lame and boring:

I dreamt that i was Adam Mmorrison's life coach, and not only did I make him better, I made him shave. And he cried in my arms.

That's pathetic all around, really. But it did happen. The only slightly unrealistic bit being that he was suddenly an English international footballer, not a Bobcats reserve. But anyhoo, there you go. Some self incrimination for you there. It made me hate him just that little bit more, though.

My point here is that he sucks.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I like the commentating.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Morrison just shoves Thabo whilst he was in the air for a jump shot. What a punk. Cut your hair fool..


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well if you've been talking for 4 hours nonstop i think its hard to be motivated about talking about 90% of the players that won't ever be playing in the league.


I guarantee you I could do this. I absolutely promise you. It's my element. Someone let me.



> And they just answered your question... you can just turn the sound off. Hahaha..



Yeaaaahhhhh........but then I don't know who is who.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Whoever is playing summer league fantasy game is retarded.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sham said:


> Yeaaaahhhhh........but then I don't know who is who.


Actually i don't even think they know who is who at times. They just credited Tyrus for the lay in from Thabo a few plays ago, and it clearly wasn't Tyrus with the lay in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo needs to hit open jumpers like that one.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Didn't count, but Tyrus had a spin move-bank shot that he hit


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabo is really good at crashing the boards in the crowd.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

yep, still not working...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Real GM gets a shout out...
haha


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

long jumper by TT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

long jumper by TT.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus' jumper looks really good out there.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

More like a prayer by Tyrus from the 3point line that swished in..

But his mechanics seems really good. But then again it always seems to look good when the shots swish in.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im warming up to JamesOn, not because of his BRILLIANT play in the summer league. But because of his tools that he has shown. He has quickness, decent dribbles and seems like a decent passer as well. Boot Andre now, and sign JamesOn up.
> 
> 
> SUCHSWEETTHUNDER shoutout!! Nice one. They read an email by him.


One of the things that got lost in the "get a big man debate" is we needed another shooter/passer/ball handler. If Kirk or Ben went cold we had to resort to Duhon. His O.K if you have enough other offense on the court, but when Kirk or Ben aren't going in the back court we need another option there. Even if Curry can provide an offensive spark in 20 games for the year it would be a big help.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

So that was a 3?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus' jumper actually looks good today. I might be getting a little excited. Repeat after me: it's only summer league. It's only summer league. It's only summer league.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I missed the Tyrus J


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

T-Time said:


> So that was a 3?


No, he shot it at 3 point range but he had his foot on the line. It was a shot right as the shot clock buzzer went off.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I only like two guys on the Bulls watching this.

Tyrus Thomas. Just obvious. WE all love him, he is talented. His jumpshot is silky smooth. 

Then Aaron Gray. He is a bruiser, and just battles it out downlow. He is NBA ready. He is like a rich man's Jason Collins. He is a steal, he reminds me a lot of the old school guys who fought in the paint. 

Everyone else is just a *******, including Thabo. 

Separtating the prospects in the game into tiers:

1st Tier:

Tyrus Thomas
--------------
2nd Tier:

Aaron Gray
--------------
3rd Tier:

Thabo Sefolosha

4th Tier

Adam Morrison
JamesOn Curry

5th Tier:

They all suck.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

darlets said:


> One of the things that got lost in the "get a big man debate" is we needed another shooter/passer/ball handler. If Kirk or Ben went cold we had to resort to Duhon. His O.K if you have enough other offense on the court, but when Kirk or Ben aren't going in the back court we need another option there. Even if Curry can provide an offensive spark in 20 games for the year it would be a big help.


I agree. He is showing promise. From what i can see he is not showing much of his offensive skills, but more so his ball handling, passing and running the point. He seemed to have pretty good handles and could get into the lane at will, but he just didn't know what to do with it once he got into the lane. I think he'll be on our roster next season..


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

That was a great off balance 3 pointer by Tyrus Thomas. A defender all over his face. If that was a regular season game, that would've made the daily top 10 on NBA.com for sure.

Gray looks like a solid big, good defender, good body, JamesOn has been impressive, and Thabo has been playing monster defense on Adam 'Stache' Morrison.

Oh, and Tyrus had a nasty rejection as well.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im not sure what your seeing with Gray Sloth. He seems that he can be a 10th many at best in this league right now. He is a huge body, but he is very slow, and his release on his shot is also very slow. But once he gets adjusted to the REAL league players, he'll gradually improve.

Besides Tyrus, who is the obvious best player for the Bulls summer league, JamesOn has shown the most promise. I give Thabo a break because like last year, they are making him be in the player-maker, and point forward again, and i just don't think he is comfortable at the position just yet. He will excell as a shooting guard/small forward type that occasionally plays the point forward position at THIS POINT in his career. Remember running a team is the hardest thing in the league to learn, and Pippen took years to be at the stage at he was. Not saying that Thabo will be as good as Pippen, but he definitly has the tools. He just needs more time.. Don't forget, thats only talking about the offensive side. His defense has been great, he has had tonnes of deflections, and has totally shut down Morrision.


Im suprised that you have fallen off in favour of Thabo so quickly Sloth.. I thought you'd have more patience then that.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Id like to see more out of Gray, he has had good post position on a number of occasions but our guards don't seem to know how to throw a entry pass.

Thomas looked good again, and has really shown he has good ball handling skills the past 2 days.

Id like to see JamesOn Curry be more assertive.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus= 10 points 5 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Get that out of here!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus has all the tools to be the best defensive player in the league. He is just awesome..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tyrus is a pretty good passer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Tyrus has all the tools to be the best defensive player in the league. He is just awesome..


He also has the tools to be one of the best offensive players in the league.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Thomas got buuurrrned...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> He also has the tools to be one of the best offensive players in the league.


But he doesn't have the natural instincts he has on offensive end as he has on the defensive end. He just has great instincts with his timing and its amazing to watch.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus with the sick dunk.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus goes in for a two handed slam.

They think that Tyrus tweaked something. But now they think he is pulling a Vince Carter.. hahaha.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. you know what?

tyrus should sit. for the rest of the game. i mean why is he even playing?

we know what he can do.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> ok. you know what?
> 
> tyrus should sit. for the rest of the game. i mean why is he even playing?
> 
> we know what he can do.


The two stooges think he is playing alot because Skiles is at the gym and thats the main reason why Tyrus is getting alot of burn.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow is Aaron Gray awkward.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabo may be playing poorly on the offensive end, but he is an AWESOME defensive player. Not as powerful of a defensive presence as Tyrus, but Thabo is a great on the ball defender. I think people have been too down on Thabo.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Nice slicing drive, gets the basket and foul by Thabo.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is out. Lets go back to sleep.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think this is Tyrus' time. I think he is going to get his first piece of NBA hardware. 2007 Pepsi Pro Summer League MVP.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

OK, so they read half my email, but not the half in which I was a biiiiit less polite......

.....hmmmm.

Heh. Good times had by all.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sweet jesus can we have a shout out for sham!

scott skiles is having a taco salad. 

these guys kill me. 

and i don't know why we're so down on the thabonator. he's been pretty active today.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Tyrus is out. Lets go back to sleep.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Wow is Aaron Gray awkward.


He was probably eating at a UK Taco Bell before the game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Skiles actually there?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Skiles actually there?


Apparently so. But obviously he isn't running the team. He's probably just sitting down giving the stare down to the other prospects..


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Skiles actually there?


Yes, he goes. And Pax may show up sometime. Last year, they showed Skiles sitting behind the bench in shorts and flipflops talking with Pete Myers.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> He was probably eating at a UK Taco Bell before the game.



I've never been to one. Just wanted to get the anti American agenda in there.

:usa:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets get Tyrus and Gray in there for the stretch run.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Are these guys sponsored by Taco Bell? 

Man. Enough is enough.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is back in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did I die? I better not have, that means I'm in hell.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

doug!

jamesOFF curry.

hilarious.

thaboON. thaboOFF. the thabonator.




and i haven't had anything to drink either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice break by TT and thabo


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

OMG just send Tyrus home because he's too good for Summer League.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabo with 20

Tyrus with 16


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

So Dick Trickle.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> doug!
> 
> jamesOFF curry.
> 
> ...





Yeah Doug, you joke recycler. :raised_ey

Speaking of, shouldn't me and you be on a tequila and Taco Bell crawl right now?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus with the two hand dunk put back off Grays missed hook shot.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

step said:


> So Dick Trickle.


Hey, he's a cheesehead! I met him once, briefly. I work with someone who's a big racing fan, and she knows him. I had a hard time keeping a straight face during the introductions.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sham said:


> Yeah Doug, you joke recycler. :raised_ey
> 
> Speaking of, shouldn't me and you be on a tequila and Taco Bell crawl right now?



_thief._




forget taco bell.

let's go OUTBACK! 

great. we get the third game again tomorrow.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Heh. I love the fact that they even dribble out the game clock in summer league.

Fantastic.

As if anyone would retaliate if you ran a play.

Good times.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabo 20 points.

Tyrus i think ends the game with 25 points and atleast 4 blocks.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Hey, he's a cheesehead! I met him once, briefly. I work with someone who's a big racing fan, and she knows him. I had a hard time keeping a straight face during the introductions.


It was probably the worst time I could open up the broadcast, that was the first thing I heard. 

Only watched about 2 minutes and already I want to shoot the commentators.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus is an absolute stud. He is unstoppable.

We should run everything through Tyrus tommorow, and have him go for 50...its against the Heat, so embarassing them will be worth it!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I heard them talking about you sham! lol your a celebrity now.

Good game by the Bulls, Tyrus is looking like a monster out there. A shame he doesn't look much bigger. Curry didn't look all that great to me.

Thos announcers were hilarious, I'm glad we get to listen to them tomorrow, someone should arrange a shoutout to basketballboards.net.

ACE


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Tyrus is a beast and will be this season


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> A shame he doesn't look much bigger.


The season's only been over for the Bulls for 6 weeks or so, and I imagine Tyrus took a week or two off to recharge. Not much time to bulk up. I imagine he'll have some added bulk by the time camp opens.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

I wonder what the stats were


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

> Yeah Doug, you joke recycler.


Well, I won't claim to be the first person to come up with that incredibly obvious joke as he's probably heard it since he was in the 7th grade, but I thought of it all by myself the first time I ever heard his name. My second thought was, man everyone else is going to think of the same joke, and then think they are clever. So I can't ever use this.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I just managed to read through this thread now. Priceless.

I love this board.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Sham said:


> Someone tell me that Tyrus can't dribble. Please. It's always fun.


That's always just about the most befuddling thing that I read on this board. The guy has a very good handle for a PF, he led the break a number of times during the season. Of course he'd often draw a charge but that's a court awareness problem not a ball handling problem. 



Chops said:


> OMG just send Tyrus home because he's too good for Summer League.


I wouldn't be completely shocked if we did or at least told him not to bother playing the Rocky Mountain Revue.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Naw, he should play in the Revue so he can get a 2nd MVP trophy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas= 24 points 8 rebounds 4 assists 4 blocks 3 steals 1 TO 2 PF
Thabo Sefolosha= 20 points 4 assists 2 steals
Aaron Gray = 10 points 10 rebounds (and you wonder why we're high on him).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Real talk now.

Tyrus is averaging 20.5 PPG 7.5 RPG 2.5 APG 4.5 BPG 2.5 SPG 2.0 TO 2.5 PF

I think he's gonna be MVP.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Tyrus Thomas= 24 points 8 rebounds 4 assists 4 blocks 3 steals 1 TO 2 PF
> Thabo Sefolosha= 20 points 4 assists 2 steals
> Aaron Gray = 10 points 10 rebounds (and you wonder why we're high on him).


I didn't watch the game but with how whistle-happy refs are in summer league and TT only having 2 fouls it's a good sign that he'll be able to avoid foul trouble this year.

Gray had 10 rebounds? He was one of the best rebounding big men this year in college and rebounding is supposed to translate well to the NBA. Hopefully he contributes this season.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Tyrus' jumper actually looks good today. I might be getting a little excited. Repeat after me: it's only summer league. It's only summer league. It's only summer league.



Yikes. 171 posts?!?!?!?!?

Why do we say: No biggie, it's summer league when they suck (Durant) and get all excited when they excel?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Snake said:


> I didn't watch the game but with how whistle-happy refs are in summer league and TT only having 2 fouls it's a good sign that he'll be able to avoid foul trouble this year.


I wonder if he's gone from being abused by the refs in the NBA to being given the Jordan treatment in the summer league. I thought the refs were particularly harsh with Tyrus last season but today he had a play where he stole the ball and made some contact with his defender but didn't get whistled.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I wonder if he's gone from being abused by the refs in the NBA to being given the Jordan treatment in the summer league. I thought the refs were particularly harsh with Tyrus last season but today he had a play where he stole the ball and made some contact with his defender but didn't get whistled.


Yeah I agree about the harsh treatment for him as a rookie. I mean he was a "rookie" so you can expect some bad calls going against him but it seemed alot of the times he could just breath on someone and the wistle would blow. If he can keep his fouling to minimun that means more minutes for Tyrus which means more excitement and hopefully results in better numbers


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Skiles brings his infamous stare to the summer league.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Consider me a fan of Tyrus's new tatoos on his shoulders.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thats focus right there.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Have the stats been posted yet?

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071007_chachi.pdf


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

How in the world did Adam Morrison go 3rd last year?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Gray looks like he's dropped 30 pounds since college.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Gray looks like he's dropped 30 pounds since college.


He did say that he has his body fat down to 10% from 16% over the summer.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Gray sure is a big boy. He's slow-footed. He doesn't seem to get much more than a few inches off the ground. Yet, he's damn near immovable in the post. He had a nice play yesterday where he was doubled in the post an being bodied pretty physically by two defenders. He simply turned his shoulder, stepped right thru them and made a nice little shot off the glass. Of course, he was whistled for an offensive foul for basically knocking guys out of the way, but it was nice to see nonetheless. I thought the call was borderline because he really was being mugged but it's summer league - what are ya gonna do?

He's got some decent offensive skills. He's a better than average rebounder who, in addition to being friggin huge, had nice fundamentals with respect to boxing out and using that wide girth to carve out space and grab boards.

It's looking like The Neck's days as a Bull are pretty much numbered.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Gray sure is a big boy. He's slow-footed. He doesn't seem to get much more than a few inches off the ground. Yet, he's damn near immovable in the post. He had a nice play yesterday where he was doubled in the post an being bodied pretty physically by two defenders. He simply turned his shoulder, stepped right thru them and made a nice little shot off the glass. Of course, he was whistled for an offensive foul for basically knocking guys out of the way, but it was nice to see nonetheless. I thought the call was borderline because he really was being mugged but it's summer league - what are ya gonna do?
> 
> He's got some decent offensive skills. He's a better than average rebounder who, in addition to being friggin huge, had nice fundamentals with respect to boxing out and using that wide girth to carve out space and grab boards.
> 
> It's looking like The Neck's days as a Bull are pretty much numbered.


To be honest, he's not as slow footed and clumsy as I was expecting. Certainly he'll never be confused with Dwight Howard, but it's not like his athleticism or lack there of is going keep him out of the league.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Another cartoonish performance from Tyrus. My gosh, if he does anything close to this next season, that will just be huge:

24 pts, 8 reb, 4 asst, 1 turnover, 3 stl, 4 blk

That's just crazy, even for summer league.


----------

